

ShareJS, a coffeescript library for collaborative web apps - antichaos
http://sharejs.org

======
cpr
Github source is (perhaps old) <https://github.com/josephg/ShareJS> and seems
to be working.

------
Nic0
503 link here, something wrong with the website, or it's me?

~~~
intev
I think its the site

